# Homemade jigs



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody make their own marabou jigs? They are one of the patterns and types I seem to get the most hits on during summer trout fishing.

Any patterns you like or have experimented with?

I went ahead and bought some materials. Even decided to try painting my own jig heads with some powder paint and a heat gun. At a minimum it gives me something to do during these days of excessive heat when I can't get on the hill. And just maybe I can get good enough to catch some fish with my creations.

Would love to hear some info from anybody willing to share. I'm sure my first attempt will be an ugly beast but I'll be proud of it nonetheless.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep, tied these up before 'Rona hit. Yes, they do catch fish.

Nice thing about tying your own is you can do more than just the standard store bought yellow, black, white, and green.

Never seen a minnow or stonefly color in the stores.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your patterns. I definitely don't see much variance in commercial designs so I'm also pretty excited to experiment.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now you need to get a mold to mold your own heads.

Way back when we couldn't find walleye jigs to our liking I used some aluminum blocks and a pair of pliers to make our own jig heads out of lead. It tool a little bit of time to get them the way that we wanted them but we ended up with some pretty good jig heads.

We would use florescent paint for the heads and white luminous paint for the eyes then yellow, black, and white feathers for the bodies. We caught a lot of fish on those jigs. 

I might have some kicking around somewhere but after a number of moves I have no idea of where to start looking 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I have access to all the free lead scraps I could want but I think I'm going to smart small with tying before I get into pouring molten lead into molds. I think it could be fun but not quite ready to chew off that much yet.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I have access to all the free lead scraps I could want but I think I'm going to smart small with tying before I get into pouring molten lead into molds. I think it could be fun but not quite ready to chew off that much yet.


It's not that hard. A Do-It Jig Mold will run you about $35-$55 depending on the style and size. Jig hooks are around $5-$25 depending on the count and maker. The melting pot (if using an electric) start around $75 depending on maker. I made my pots from 3/8" heavy wall 6"pipe and welded a bottom on it. I use a propane cooker to melt the lead. Oh ya, you need a dipper too.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been set up for melting lead for a very long time. 

I picked up a cast iron pot that holds around a quart and use that along with a propane or Colman stove for the heat. The dippers are cheap and can be picked up at just about any store that handles cartridge reloading supplies. 

I looked today for my molds but they are not where I thought that they were, I may of lent them out to a relative on the no return basis since the last time that I used them were over 40 years ago. But I still have my lead supplies since I mold my own maxi balls for my muzzle loader.




Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Barlow's Tackle Supply will be able to provide you with jig heads pretty cheap.

That's what I used to tie those with.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Barlow's Tackle Supply will be able to provide you with jig heads pretty cheap.
> 
> That's what I used to tie those with.


This would be the most economical way to tie your jigs if your not planning on making a few hundred.

After 45 years of collecting "crap" for the out of door experience, I've got way to much stuff. Just last month I donated about 25 capes for fly-tying to the landfill. Some of the chenille I have is from Ennis sporting goods and the price tag is .25 cents.


----------

